# Help



## gt5fx (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm going through a rough time, in my relationship we've been married for 3 months and at this current time i feel like my wife wants nothing to do with me. we've known each other since 6th grade talked almost everyday night even when her parents forbid her to talk to me. long story short does anyone know of or know a way to find a good marriage counseler in New Jersey? Right now price does not matter as i will do what ever it takes to pay it.


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

1. If you're comfortable doing so, ask family and friends for a recommendation.

2. Your family doctor might have a recommendation.

3. Click here to search Google


----------

